# Using 12 ohm (yes, 12 ohm) Speakers...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

*New question regarding 12 ohm spkr use (please see bottom post)...*


Curious question: 

I have a 2x10 amp (with 4 & 8 ohm taps) that needs speakers. I also happen to have three 10" speakers that are 12 ohms each. You may be wondering "Why do you have _twelve_ ohm speakers?". They were custom spec'ed by Weber for a 3x10 Bandmaster. Anyway....I questioned which is better: 4 or 8 ohm tap for a parallel 6 ohm speaker load? Same 2 ohm difference either way BUT, relatively speaking, that difference is only 25% below the 8 ohm tap versus 50% above the 4 ohm tap. So, assuming the smaller the mismatch the better, 8 ohm tap would be preferred...correct?

I'm largely ignorant when it comes to technical matters regarding amps and electronics so I'm simply using _my_ version of logic...which may be entirely incorrect. 

Am I making any sense?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Curious question:
> 
> I have a 2x10 amp (with 4 & 8 ohm taps) that needs speakers. I also happen to have three 10" speakers that are 12 ohms each. You may be wondering "Why do you have _twelve_ ohm speakers?". They were custom spec'ed by Weber for a 3x10 Bandmaster. Anyway....I questioned which is better: 4 or 8 ohm tap for a parallel 6 ohm speaker load? Same 2 ohm difference either way BUT, relatively speaking, that difference is only 25% below the 8 ohm tap versus 50% above the 4 ohm tap. So, assuming the smaller the mismatch the better, 8 ohm tap would be preferred...correct?
> 
> ...


Is it a tube amp? Either 4 or 8 ohms will be so close that the tubes won't care!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep, it's got valves!

My question may have been more "theoretical" than anything. I'm really just curious, from a technical standpoint, which would be considered the better set up.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

why not just wire the three in series to get the 4ohm load...a nice 3x10 cab...would stand out...i don't know anyone who uses them


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Speakers' impedances are all over the amp according to frequency so either will work, my preference would be for the 8 ohm tap. Tube amps are generally more forgiving of smaller loads than higher, although here the difference is very, very close. 100% mismatch higher at higher volumes "could" be a problem. I built a 3x10 combo and use both the 2 and 4 ohm taps, preferring the sound of the 4 ohm tap.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> why not just wire the three in series to get the 4ohm load...a nice 3x10 cab...would stand out...i don't know anyone who uses them


I prefer a 2x10 configuration. In fact, they are currently wired for a 4 ohm load...in my blonde 3x10 Bandmaster cab. It does indeed sound (and look) great but the additional weight & size is becoming a pain.

Thanks for the replies btw. I figured the mismatch issue was marginal and, as I said, was curious more than anything.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok, another possible scenario using a 12 ohm speaker...


Would it be possible (advisable?) to wire up a 3-speaker cab with the following: Two 8-ohm ceramic speakers and one AlNiCo 12 ohm ? I'm actually considering this for practical reasons i.e. using up existing speakers but...what would actually happen? I'm guessing the two 8-ohm speakers would put out more volume (individually) than the 12 ohm? What would the total impedance be?


----------

